# Hello Vi Control



## aodyo (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello

I am the co-founder of AODYO, small company from France, specialized in MIDI controller and instruments.

Our first product, the Sylphyo was unveiled during last week Musikmesse.







It is a new compact size wireless MIDI wind controller.
More info available on http://www.aodyo.com

All the Best


----------



## lee (Apr 22, 2015)

Welcome to vi-control!!


----------



## aodyo (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## JeffP06 (Feb 5, 2018)

lee said:


> Welcome to vi-control!!


Et depuis plus rien ?
Nothing else ?


----------

